# everything that helped me recover from dp



## tracy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi i just wanted to make a post about all the things that helped me recover from dp. this was actually gonna be short but ended up taking me ages and being really long, haha, the more i wrote the more came up! sorry its defiantly no literary master piece and other people have said lots of similar things in other posts but these specifically have helped me, i hope this helps someone 

i believe that recovery from this must be seen as a wholesome process and the nuturing of the mind, body and spirit/soul is essential. After all DP is essentially a feeling of disconnection between these three things. The simplest way for me to describe dp to someone is that i felt like i didnt understand the connection between my mind and my body and my spirit felt like it was gone. So i believe if your focus on changing your life to bring these things back into unity then you will recover. It wont lead to and instant recovery but a relatively quick one, if you focus on taking control of your life and nurturing every part of yourself!!

Firstly i think having an understanding of why this has happened to you is very important. DP is an extremely common, natural occuring reaction/feeling but its when it sticks around that it becomes debilitating and terrifying, so why did it stick for you?

I think asking yourself this question is absolutely essential to a full recovery. Dont just be like "why me??" really think about it, not just about when it set on but why is this sticking around, what do you need to deal with in your life, is there something you need to process and heal? and the answer is not that you need to heal the dp you need to heal something else and then the dp will go away. this is why pharmaceuticals wont fix dp, Look at DP as a symptom of something that has been left unhealed in your life.

Personally I believe that DP is caused by a trauma or multiple traumas in our lives. the dp may not necessarily kick in at the time of this trauma but may be later triggered by something else at a stressful time.

I feel like all dp that sticks must stick around because of a deeper issue in someones life. I believe that when The DP sticks around it is apart of your soul/spirit being like fuck this im over it, you better get healed already cos this is shit.

Im not saying that you no longer have a soul but im saying that part of yourself has checked out because it cant cope. this is what i felt like when i had dp, i felt like my spirit had been sucked outta me. And from the research that i have done, in our modern fast paced, stressful society this is extremely common and dp is not the only way that the body deals with these stresses, some people get dp some people physically ill etc etc the point is that its all caused by the inability to cope with something.

*just a little note on trauma, this can be anything, ranging from someone being phyically or sexually abused to someone being told something hurtful when they were in a venerable state. So thinking that your dp isnt caused by a trauma because your parents were decent people and didnt hit you may not be correct. Often we are told as kids to just deal with something or to get over something, look from the perspective of a child and understand that something that isnt a big deal at all to you now may have been a very traumatic thing for you at a younger age.

I guess what im saying is the number one thing to do is to heal your spirit, and intergrate it back into your body and mind. Another term for this is to heal you inner child. most of us havent had perfect upbringings, relationships etc our modern world puts alot of stress on us so do not ever feel as though you are weak for having dp! see it as a kick in the butt to stop ignoring something that you need to heal. once your healed your life it will be way better than it ever was before.

ok so If you do nothing else do this, read this book and see if it resonates with you, soul retrieval, healing the fragmented soul by sandra ingerman http://www.sandraingerman.com/soulretrieval.html

this is not religious, or new age, or anything like that, this is a wholesome healing technique. The way she speaks about trauma, the fragmented soul and feelings of being detatched from your body/the world make so so much sense!!

During my recovery I also really benefitted from watching harris harringtons videos, ive read abit of debate on this forums about them but they just helped me understand what the fuck was going on in the beginning. you can get them for free on pirate bay if your skeptical but they are pretty cheap now i think like $30.

Here are my personal tips for healing your body to bring your spirit back to its full radiating potential 

If you do nothing else healthy for you body do these things - take ashwaghanda daily, this seriously helps so much!! (this is an auryedic herb that supports the adrenal glands, if you buy it online from india organics or bayan botanicals its pretty cheap)

Supporting the adrenal glands is so important with recovery because they are more than likely depleted from stress and anxiety

AND

-excersise at least 3 times a week. DO NOT make excuses, find something that you can do anywhere regularly, yoga is good and i think cardio is really important. i fucking hate running, im shit at it but i made myself do it - its free and you can do it pretty much anywhere, at the time of my recovery i was living in a city with no nice trails or anything around me but i made myself go, even when it was raining, embrace it, i liked going at night because there was not many people around to cause anxiety, put some motivating high energy music on and just run, walk when u get tired if your unfit till u catch your breath and then run again, even 20 minutes will make a huge difference

other stuff i really recommend doing, or not doing  to get your body healthy

-stop eating processed foods

-dont drink coffee, drink herbal tea instead (This is super hard for some people but just think you dont have to give it up forever, just while your getting better, you will have to change some stuff to heal but once you do you will beable to enjoy those things again, if you even want to 

-buy a juicer and make a shitload of veggie juices, i also recommend adding spirulina to your juices

-eat alot of healthy fats, avocado, coconut oil, flaxseed oil ( healthy fats are really good for your brain!!)

-drink a tablespoon of unfiltered organic apple cider vinegar, lemon juice and water before meals

- dance, i believe dance is really important in connecting the mind spirit and body, you defiantly dont have to go to a club to dance, you dont have to look good or cool, get some headphones or speakers and dance around your bedroom like a mandman, get silly, weird and have fun with it. try to express yourself and bring yourself back to life. experiment with new music and spend your time researching new songs on the internet rather than looking up scary dp stuff. even put on an ugly headband and follow a bad aerobics routine from the 90s, be careful though you might find yourself laughing or having fun!! also depending on where you like you could go to this  way to dance without any social anxiety or drugs/alcohol

-whilst on the subject of that dont get drunk or do drugs whilst recovering, for me this was really hard because they are a huge part of my social life but once i realised that it was not a permanent thing and that once i recovered id be able to enjoy these things again that made it easier. i mean sometimes one or two drinks can help you relax and thats fine but dont go crazy. with drugs id say most are bad until youve recovered, stimulants are bad news and psychedelics might make you go in your head too much. i would remain pretty sober until your healthier

So basically the healthier your body is the better, i think its extremely important to see this as exciting rather than a chore, get stoked about eating new foods, finding new recipes and replace bad habits with new awesome habits. Getting a little obsessed with delicious healthy food might replace some of your draining depersonalization thoughts!! find a new recipe to try each week, write a shopping list before you go get groceries this might help out with that feeling of being completely blank and uninspired when your grocery shopping 

now for your mind

I believe that focusing on getting rid of the constant thoughts and questions that run through your head is not the answer. if you focus on everything else then they will eventually fade away. focus on getting rid of them will only feed them. So i believe you need to adopt the attitude that you have these bizarre horrible frustrating obsessive thoughts now but this is temporary...YOU NEED TO TRULY BELIEVE THAT THIS IS NOT PERMENANT!!

make peace with the fact that this is happening to you and believe that there is a higher purpose for all of this, this will make you a stronger healthier more conscious person in the long run. My personal belief is that as souls before we incarnate into our bodies we set ourselves challenges to overcome. Whether you share this belief or not you should see DP as a challenge that your gonna not just face but kick in the ass.

When you are talking to people about your dp say that it is just something you are going through right now, you know it will teach you alot about yourself in the long run, its super scary and fucked up right now but it will go away and you will have a new perspective on it soon. Speaking about it as if you know its not permenant will help to get the idea that 'this will never go away' out of your head. fake it till you make it. Also telling friends, family or really anyone about dp is important, do not expect them to understand what your feeling, this will leave you feeling more alone, but tell them that your working through it and youd appreciate their support, weather that is to meet up to just talk about stuff, to motivate you to exercise, to go on a hike together etc

Now, for the loops goind around in circles in your brain. you know all of those things that you dont understand about the world, society, the universe, how things work etc etc actually know body understands them, people may claim to and yes on some level they might have some level of understanding but as a whole we dont know shit. Science can answer one question but there will always be a following question, religion may provide a story but it is based on belief in that story and belief that there is a god, this doesnt give understanding it gives comfort.

Life is a huge fucking trip so don't worry about not understanding things, laugh at yourself for getting obsessed over something and brush it away turn you focus to a hobby, write stuff down, buy a nice marker and sketch pad and draw some patterns, it doesnt matter if your a shit artist do it just for fun. focus you energy into learning something new, even if its hard or you don't understand it, buy a cheap musical insrument and make yours self learn it.

(A book thats super good for this aspect of recovery is "the artists way" by julia cameron)

Adopt the fuck it attitude and empower yourself to get rid of DP, don't take yourself so seriously, dance around like a maniac, dont worry about being weird, we are all weird, find a way to love yourself, know that you are are going through this for a reason, you will come out the other side stronger and waaaay more stable, grounded and awesome than ever before

My very last tip that is the most important for your mind. Spend as much time as possible in nature, float in the ocean, sit in the Forrest or against a tree. Sit quietly and Observe nature. This will bring an organic understanding and level of clarity to all the questions and bullshit that is going around in loops in your brain. Even science cannot answer those questions so i urge you to ask those questions in a different way and be ready to receive the answers in the form of feelings and energy. connect with nature and appreciate the beauty around you. This may give you some clarity and bring peace and simplicity to the noise in your head. there is no set way to do this, i just love to find a nice place to sit, away from roads or lots of people and see what you can smell, hear, touch and see. Take the focus off of yourself and appreciate the beauty that is mother earth.

I believe that finding a connection with nature will help you find a connection within yourself.

It takes alot of courage to get out there and radiate your essence but know that it is worth it, you are here to be the unique freak that you are so embrace it, take the time to heal yourself, its worth it and you are worth it 

Anyway i hope this has brought some insight and help to someone, im happy to answer anyones questions, however please understand that this is all based off of my own experiences and it is ok to have a difference of opinion and to express that but im not here to argue, this forum can get a bit to negative at times


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

You are spot on with everything u say about the spirit and inner child that's the only way I recovered once a long time ago.
Nice post xx


----------



## tracy (Jul 2, 2013)

missjess said:


> You are spot on with everything u say about the spirit and inner child that's the only way I recovered once a long time ago.
> Nice post xx


if that worked for you that time then id totally recommend the sandra ingerman book, soul retrieval, that i mentioned in the post, this is based on the same idea of healing the inner child but goes about it in a different method, its much deeper than any work ive done with a therapist or alone with my inner child, its a much more solid healing method i believe  i think the results are longer lasting!!


----------

